# Dmax Altwasser Seen bei Kleve



## LUKA$ (16. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
ich hab gerade die Angelsendung Fish´n Fun gesehen und wollte mal fragen ob jemand mir sagen kann ob es möglich ist für dieses Gewässer Gastkarten zu bekommen es handelt sich dabei um die Altwasser Seen am Rhein bei Kleve  ;+;+ . Kontaktpersonen oder ähnliches  wie eine Hompage des Vereines wären interressant falls es sich um ein Veriengewässer handelt.... ich dachte vielleicht mit unserer Jugendgruppe dort hinzufahren...hoffe mir kann jemand von euch weiterhelfen...
danke schon mal im vorraus


----------



## Manni@rotauge (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dmax Altwasser Seen bei Kleve*

hey genau das selbe hab ich auch gedahct " da will ich mal angeln" ,also ich hab´s grade auch gesehen . Sehr interessantes gewässer.Weiss wer etwas darüber??

Wäre echt super!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Obi Wan (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dmax Altwasser Seen bei Kleve*

Da habt ihr aber glück gehabt ich konnte es leider nicht sehen da bei uns d-max erst ab 18.30 oder so umschaltet von nrw tv aber leider schaltete es nicht um hatte noch jemand das problem??????????


----------



## LUKA$ (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dmax Altwasser Seen bei Kleve*

@ obi wan jo genau das hatte ich vor ca. 3 wochen einfach nen Suchlauf gestartet und seit dem hat Dmax nen eigenen Platz und läuft rund um die Uhr ;-)


----------



## rutic (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dmax Altwasser Seen bei Kleve*

gleiche problem auch gehabt.wäre schade wenn das ein dauerzustand würde .Wer weiß mehr darüber


----------



## LUKA$ (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dmax Altwasser Seen bei Kleve*

@ rutic wie gesagt einfach mal suchen dmax hat bei uns (dortmund) mittlerweile eine eigene frequenz...


----------



## Manni@rotauge (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dmax Altwasser Seen bei Kleve*

ja ich kann dmax immer gucken (eigen frequenz)aber nicht vom thema abschwenken ^^

hat denn jemand infos über den see/teich??


----------



## Walleyehunter69 (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dmax Altwasser Seen bei Kleve*

Hallo Jungs!

Komme selbst aus Kleve, wohn seit 20 Jahren hier und kenn den See auch nicht, muß verdammt versteckt liegen, wäre aber auch interessiert dort zu fischen. Vielleicht haben 
wir ja Glück und es melden sich noch andere Klever oder Emmericher Boardies.
Gruß Walleyehunter69


----------



## joopie (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dmax Altwasser Seen bei Kleve*

Die Ecke kenn ich ganz gut, hab den Beitrag leider nicht gesehen.
Seen sind mir da nicht bekannt. Bekannt ist der Altrhein der bis nach Griethausen geht.
#d


----------



## Manni@rotauge (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dmax Altwasser Seen bei Kleve*

ich weiss nun wirklcih wo das ist,ich konnte nur sehen ,dass im hintergrund eine strasse war mehr nicht.


----------



## LUKA$ (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dmax Altwasser Seen bei Kleve*

@joopie...mhhm das sind seen die aus früheren Rheinhochwassern entstanden ist....lag glaub ich direkt unterhalb des Rheins aber ich weis es nicht genau


----------



## Manni@rotauge (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dmax Altwasser Seen bei Kleve*

ja irgendwie da so inde rnähe muss dat sein


----------



## angler-jan (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dmax Altwasser Seen bei Kleve*

Es wurde ja auch gesagt zwishcen Kleve und Emmerich. 
Auf jeden Fall dachte ich mir auch: Da musse mal hin. 

War echt ein schönes Fleckchen


----------



## Manni@rotauge (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dmax Altwasser Seen bei Kleve*

ja toll aber zwischen kleve und emmerich ist VIEL platz wo sowas sein könnte^^

wenn ih dafür karten bekomme fahr ich da auch wohl mal hin so isset ja nicht.


----------



## Mogway96 (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dmax Altwasser Seen bei Kleve*

Wird doch gleich wiederholt, 10:05 Uhr ... ich würd dann auf Kleinigkeiten achten und mich danach evtl. mit GoogleEarth auf die Suche machen ... ist zwar fummelig aber ich denke, bei dem Gewässer würde sich das lohnen!

Ich wünsch Euch auf jeden Fall viel Glück :m

Einmal noch editiert - Hier nochmal der Text der Episode:

'Dieses Mal geht es mit Angelcoach Auwa Thiemann und seinen Anglern fast bis an die Holländische Grenze. Zwischen Kleve und Kalkar bieten Altwasserseen des Niederrheins ein vortreffliches Angelrevier. Wenig befischt und mit einem Superbesatz spekulieren Auwa und die Profis auf kapitale Karpfen und schmucke Schleien. Die Einsteiger Eveline, Jürgen und Björn haben noch nie auf die olivgrüne scheue Schönheit geangelt und wollen es den Profis zeigen. Was Eveline auch gelingt. Die Anfängerin schlägt sich wacker. Da kann ihr Mann und Profiangler Wolfgang nur neidisch zusehen.'


----------



## Örnie (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dmax Altwasser Seen bei Kleve*

Moin!
_Der Gerätehändler sollte doch ein guter Ansatz sein...!_
_Google anschmeißen - das sollte doch klappen._
_Grüße_


----------



## Manni@rotauge (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dmax Altwasser Seen bei Kleve*

ok thxxxx mal gucken vllt gukc ich mir die wiederholung noch mal an.Zur sicherheit.Gib mal bei google eath sowas ein ein in der nähe von kleve und emmerich gibts jedemenge solcher seen die ins muster passen.(selbe Idee hatte ich acuh schon gehabt^^)


----------



## Manni@rotauge (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dmax Altwasser Seen bei Kleve*

nur du weist nicht wieder der teich/see heisst ,dann ist es ja einfach

unser geräte händler...ne bei dem braichste garnicht erst zu fargen...

unter was sollman denn da bei google suchen ????? Suchbegriff:??????


----------



## Örnie (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dmax Altwasser Seen bei Kleve*

Im Beitrag angelt ein Gerätehändler imProfi-Team.
Der Name wird eingblendet wenn ich nicht irre....


----------



## Manni@rotauge (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dmax Altwasser Seen bei Kleve*

ohhh sorry habs falsch verstanden   =)

kennt einer den namen denn rein zufällig?


----------



## Mogway96 (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dmax Altwasser Seen bei Kleve*

Das müsste laut Homepage der Teich sein ... bisschen Groß geworden - ändere ich vielleicht nachher nochmal.


----------



## Manni@rotauge (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dmax Altwasser Seen bei Kleve*

welchen meinst du denn den direkt am rhein oder den weiter ins innere?ß

was hastt du bei google earth einegeben??? wennman mal fragen darf??


----------



## Mogway96 (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dmax Altwasser Seen bei Kleve*

Den direkt am Rhein - das andere ist ein Yachthafen oder sowas ähnliches ... Auf jeden Fall kannst Du dort die Suche anfangen ... ich war da ja noch nie im Leben


----------



## Manni@rotauge (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dmax Altwasser Seen bei Kleve*

ok werde mal gucken obs was wird...werde uaf jeden fall berrichten.SOo getz brauche ich nur ncoh den namen davon


----------



## Manni@rotauge (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dmax Altwasser Seen bei Kleve*

ja stimmt ich habe gard eind er weiderholung nun auch endlcih den yachtahfen gesehen.... ich glaube ich bin kurz davor es zu fidnen


----------



## Mogway96 (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dmax Altwasser Seen bei Kleve*

Gib bei Google-Maps einfach nur Kleve ein ... bisschen nördlich hochscrollen - schon biste da |rolleyes


----------



## Manni@rotauge (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dmax Altwasser Seen bei Kleve*

hey ich abs getz genau gefunden.JUHU So nun nur gucken woher ich dafür die Tageskarten bekomme oder wem das gewässer gehört.

Kann mir da einer helfen ??


----------



## Forellenfan12 (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dmax Altwasser Seen bei Kleve*

hohlt euch einfach google earth dann könnt ihr den ort kleve eingeben und schauen wo da seen sind ich hbas schon werd gleich mal danach schauen
mfg forellenfan12


----------



## Mogway96 (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dmax Altwasser Seen bei Kleve*



Forellenfan12 schrieb:


> hohlt euch einfach google earth dann könnt ihr den ort kleve eingeben und schauen wo da seen sind ich hbas schon werd gleich mal danach schauen
> mfg forellenfan12




Endlich Jemand, der Licht in das Dunkle bringt:g:g

Konnte ich mir jetzt nicht verkneifen |rolleyes


----------



## masel (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dmax Altwasser Seen bei Kleve*

Hallo,#h
der See scheint ja jetzt gefunden zu sein.
Mal eine andere Frage zu Fish and Fun. Werden noch neue Folgen davon gedreht und wo könnte ich mich anmelden um mal LIVE dabeizusein? Vielen Dank für Infos.#6


----------



## Mogway96 (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dmax Altwasser Seen bei Kleve*



masel schrieb:


> Hallo,#h
> der See scheint ja jetzt gefunden zu sein.
> Mal eine andere Frage zu Fish and Fun. Werden noch neue Folgen davon gedreht und wo könnte ich mich anmelden um mal LIVE dabeizusein? Vielen Dank für Infos.#6




Schau einfach mal auf die Homepage - da steht eigentlich immer was Aktuelles!


----------



## feedex (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dmax Altwasser Seen bei Kleve*



masel schrieb:


> Hallo,#h
> der See scheint ja jetzt gefunden zu sein.
> Mal eine andere Frage zu Fish and Fun. Werden noch neue Folgen davon gedreht und wo könnte ich mich anmelden um mal LIVE dabeizusein? Vielen Dank für Infos.#6




Guckst Du hier...

Im Forum kannst Du Bewerbungen absetzen.

Nur so als Tip....gib Dich als willige Frau in den besten Jahren aus und behaupte, Du wärest Contreau-Großhändlerin.
Könnte Deine Chancen erheblich steigern...


----------



## feedex (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dmax Altwasser Seen bei Kleve*

Ach ja...auf der Seite kann man auch die jeweiligen Gewässer aus den Sendungen einsehen.
Da spart man sich das mühselige Suchen.


----------



## Luiz (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dmax Altwasser Seen bei Kleve*

soweit warn die leute hier auch schon. Aktueller stand ist wo gibts tagesscheine oder vereinsgewässer ... .


----------



## feedex (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dmax Altwasser Seen bei Kleve*



Luiz schrieb:


> soweit warn die leute hier auch schon. Aktueller stand ist wo gibts tagesscheine oder vereinsgewässer ... .



Ist mir nicht entgangen, Luiz - mir hat man in der Schule erfolgreich vermitteln können, das Aneinanderreihungen von Buchstaben in der Regel einen Sinn ergeben sollen.


----------



## dancing fish (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dmax Altwasser Seen bei Kleve*

Seid gegrüßt. #h

Habe mich mal ein wenig bei google umgetan.

Ich habe da etwas gefunden, was unter Umständen weiterhelfen könnte.
http://sport.ssb-emmerich.de/modules/sections/index.php?op=viewarticle&artid=3

mfG
Martin


----------



## Manni@rotauge (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dmax Altwasser Seen bei Kleve*

jop danke nun bin cih schon etwas weiter...aber dieses gewässer ist doch das ganz nahe ma reihn ufer oder ??


----------



## Mogway96 (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dmax Altwasser Seen bei Kleve*



Manni@rotauge schrieb:


> jop danke nun bin cih schon etwas weiter...aber dieses gewässer ist doch das ganz nahe ma reihn ufer oder ??



Ich denke, letztlich wird Dir nichts Anderes übrig bleiben als dorthin zu fahren und zu fragen ... wenn es denn das Gewässer ist. Sollte es das aber sein, wird sich die Fahrt lohnen!!


----------



## Manni@rotauge (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dmax Altwasser Seen bei Kleve*

ja ist j anicht weit von mir mit dem auto höchtens 20-30 min. aber wie heisst der teich denn wohl fü den yachthafen und den zufluss haben wir ja shcon die möglcih keiten uns die akrten zu holen....nur wie der tecih heisst dat is noch dat problem...oder kenner eienr ein hubertusgewäasser oder einen hohen broich ??^^


----------



## Gregmc2004 (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dmax Altwasser Seen bei Kleve*

Also jung das gewässer da neben dem yachthafen ist es auf keinen fall ich war da gerade eben, sind extra aus duisburg da hin gefahren 70 km etwa, waren uns eigentlich ziehmlich sicher das es das sein wird aber leider wurden wir nicht behlohnt, nach 15 min marsch durch paar acker sind wir an diesem gewässer angekommen und mussten leider festellen das es nicht das war, es war viel größer als das bei Dmax und ausserdem dazu noch ein Umwelt schutz gebiet. Auf nem schild stand auch noch Betreten VERBOTEN. 
Hoffnung nicht aufgeben und weiter suchen


----------



## dancing fish (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dmax Altwasser Seen bei Kleve*

Wenn´s was kleiner sein soll. Wie wär´s dann damit?
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...67136,6.339583&spn=0.007649,0.024376&t=h&z=16

mfG
Martin


----------



## heering (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dmax Altwasser Seen bei Kleve*

Hallo dancing-fish,
das Gewässer ist es auf keinen Fall. In dem Verein bin ich drin.
Außerdem ist es nicht zwischen Kleve und Emmerich sondern zwischen Emmerich und Rees. 
Gruß Heering


----------



## heering (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dmax Altwasser Seen bei Kleve*

Ich tippe mal hier drauf.
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&hl=d...06411&sspn=0.004817,0.010042&ie=UTF8&t=h&z=17


----------



## Jule_88 (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dmax Altwasser Seen bei Kleve*

Kann man nicht bei dmax oder fishnfun eine Anfrage schreiben, die können einen doch sicherlcih weiterhelfen.


----------



## kaiab (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dmax Altwasser Seen bei Kleve*

Nabend! Das würd mich aber auch mal brennend interessieren. Hab sogar die Sendung aufgenommen und schon fleißig bei google-earth geschaut. Stellt sich aber als  nicht ganz einfach da. Die meisten Seen sind nicht beschriftet. Kennt den jemand halbwegs attraktive Gewässer für Schleien und Karpfen in nrw? Würd mich riesig freuen, wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könntet. Stelle das Dmax-video gerne euch zu Verfügung....oder dem CSI

Beste Grüße!


----------



## Manni@rotauge (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dmax Altwasser Seen bei Kleve*

ok ..schade das es da nicht ist....=((((

naja mal weitergcuken was sich ncoh so ergibt ..und wenn  icht dann geh ich halt dort an den yachthafen oder zufluss angeln..


----------



## der_kapitale (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dmax Altwasser Seen bei Kleve*

guckt doch mal auf dmax da steht viel über fish n fun


----------



## Manni@rotauge (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dmax Altwasser Seen bei Kleve*

so leute ich binmir getz nicht zu 100% sicher aber ich glaube ich konnte unseren fish´n fun see enttarnen .es ist der hubertussee/teich von der grösse her passt es auch.müsst ih rmal eben gucken


----------



## der_kapitale (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dmax Altwasser Seen bei Kleve*

fast bis an die Holländische Grenze. Zwischen Kleve und Kalkar ist der .


----------



## der_kapitale (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dmax Altwasser Seen bei Kleve*

der eine angler der in der folge war ist der chef von dem angelsport moritz geschäft in wesel den kann man ja mal fragen


----------



## Manni@rotauge (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dmax Altwasser Seen bei Kleve*

jetzt echt ?? woher weisste das??


----------



## Manni@rotauge (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dmax Altwasser Seen bei Kleve*

bor das kann dochnciht sein i-wo muss das doch sein....wenn cih bei google earth hubertus se eingeb komme ich nur nach BERLIN


----------



## heering (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dmax Altwasser Seen bei Kleve*

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...51.851367,6.270576&spn=0.009636,0.020084&z=16

Das ist das Hubertusgewässer, ist in Emmerich, und da fängst du mit sicherheit nicht so viel Fisch.:a:a:s


----------



## Manni@rotauge (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dmax Altwasser Seen bei Kleve*

???? heiss ich jesus man kann ja nie wissen was einem an den haken springt

Achja sag niemals nie........


lol genau das hatte ich auch grade gesehen und habmir noch gedahct sieht auch wie nen forellen puff^^

könnte aber was werden...was meint ihr denn?






woher weisst du denn das es der hubertussee ist ?ß ich bekomme nie gescheite suchergebnisse^^^??


----------



## duck_68 (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dmax Altwasser Seen bei Kleve*



Manni@rotauge schrieb:


> bor das kann dochnciht sein i-wo muss das doch sein....wenn cih bei google earth hubertus se eingeb komme ich nur nach BERLIN



Nix für ungut Manni, aber Deine Postings könnte man sehr viel leichter lesen und verstehen, wenn Du VOR dem Abschicken das Geschriebene mal durchlesen würdest.....


----------



## Manni@rotauge (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dmax Altwasser Seen bei Kleve*

ja  sorry hatte es da grade eilig^^


----------



## schrauber78 (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dmax Altwasser Seen bei Kleve*

tzes... kaum fängt jemand etwas und berichtet davon, will gleich jeder an dieses Gewässer... was ein Armutszeugnis...


----------



## Schorsch19 (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dmax Altwasser Seen bei Kleve*

sewas alle mit einander 
hab die sendung auch gesehn 
wist ihr jetzt schon wo die weier liegen?
währ nich schlecht da mal zu fischen 
bin geschpand ob des einer von euch rauskriegt
ich wünsch euch für die suche Petri Heil 
MFG euer Schorsch


----------



## angler-jan (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dmax Altwasser Seen bei Kleve*

Ich suche mir immer auf eigene Faust alte Karpfengewässer oder meine Hotspots. 

Dann habe ich was zu tun, man kann vorher das Gewässer lesen und ich kann planen, wie ich da angel!


----------



## CKlein (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dmax Altwasser Seen bei Kleve*

So, habe gerade mal ne Anfrage an das Fish n Fun Team geschickt. Mal sehen was da raus kommt (und wie lange es dauert). Werde mich melden, wenn ich ne Anwort habe!


----------



## Manni@rotauge (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dmax Altwasser Seen bei Kleve*

habe so eben von einem dortigem angler erfahren das diese gewässer normaler weise nicht beangelt werden dürfen!!!!!!!!!!! Naja etwas komisch aber ...was soll man machen...naturschutz gebiet...


----------



## wackelschwanz (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dmax Altwasser Seen bei Kleve*

Hallo ich habe die Sendung aufgenommen,
habe aber denn Teich kleiner in Erinnerung?
Könnte es sich nicht auch um die Teiche bei´m  Jansenhof handeln?
Wenn man das Grössenverhältnis zu den Schiffen sieht?
Gruß Wackelschwanz


----------



## Manni@rotauge (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dmax Altwasser Seen bei Kleve*

naja ist shwer zu urteieln ..aber jemand hat ja schon ne anfrage an dmax gesendet...gucken ob die sagen wo/welches gewässer es ist??!!


----------



## der_kapitale (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dmax Altwasser Seen bei Kleve*

ick kann mal zum angelsport moritz fahren und den fragen meld mich dann bald


----------



## der_kapitale (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dmax Altwasser Seen bei Kleve*

aber an die gewässerscheine für altwässer  musse lange warten bis du einen bekommst und die sind teuer


----------



## LUKA$ (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dmax Altwasser Seen bei Kleve*

@ der Kapitale wie lange soll man denn auf ne Tageskarte warten?? Die ham ihren Block schreiben deinen Namen usw. vom Fischereinschein drauf und fertig...wüsste jetzt nicht wo da der unterschied ist ??


----------



## Manni@rotauge (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dmax Altwasser Seen bei Kleve*

weiss ich acuhnciht bei uns dauert es son eine karte aus zustellen vllt 3 min


----------



## feedex (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dmax Altwasser Seen bei Kleve*

Das man da jetzt lange warten muss, kann ich mir gut vorstellen!
Wenn da jetzt jeder angeln würde, der den Bericht gesehen hat- hauerha.....

Wenn dieses Altwasser auch nur einen Hauch näher wäre, hätte ich mich auch schon um eine Tageskarte bemüht. Wer auch immer die Tageskarten dafür ausgibt, dem werden Ohren und Kasse klingeln.


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dmax Altwasser Seen bei Kleve*

Und so schnell kann ein Gewässer mit vielen kleinen karpfen zu einen Stark überlaufenen Sumpf werden...Ich hoffe das die nicht mal auf die großartige Idee kommen eines meiner Lieblingsgewässer im Fernsehen vor zu führen....hehe


----------



## Manni@rotauge (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dmax Altwasser Seen bei Kleve*

naja sag mir wo du angelst und ich verpetz dich ^^ ne scherz,aber an meinem gewässer will den diesen komischen Auwa auchnicht haben.


----------



## Örnie (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dmax Altwasser Seen bei Kleve*

Ich find AUGUST-WALTER witzig. ...


----------



## 40johnny (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dmax Altwasser Seen bei Kleve*

Hallo zusammen, habe die Sendung ebenfalls gesehen. fand es sehr Anregend. #6 Würde mich auch sehr interessieren ob man dafür Tageskarten erhalten kann. Wenn Ja, wo? #c Ich hoffe es findet sich ein Boardie, oder einer aus der Umgebung, der mal bisschen nachforschen könnte. Wäre echt KLASSE. Also bis dann. Jo


----------



## LUKA$ (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dmax Altwasser Seen bei Kleve*

@Örnie ..der heisst doch nich wirklich August-Walter oder ??


----------



## Rob.a.m. (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dmax Altwasser Seen bei Kleve*

Sorry Jungs,
der See ist noch in privater Hand, Gastkarten werden keine ausgestellt. Waere auch schade wegen dem Fisch-Altbestand.

Die Abkuerzung AUWA steht tatsaechlich fuer August Walter|supergri.

Gruss Rob


----------



## Torsten Rühl (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dmax Altwasser Seen bei Kleve*

Hallo Rob,

ich hoffe du hast dich auch so schön gelacht wie ich als ich diesem Thread gelsen hab.
Es muss ja nicht immer eine Stelle sein wo jeder hin kann wie ihr es mit eurem Team in Voerde gemacht habt.
Wie schon von Rob gesagt wurde der See ist ganz PRIVAT.
Was meint ihr wohl warum dort so gut Fisch gefangen wurde?
Saiblinge in einem öffentlichen Gewässer zu besetzen wäre auch totaler Quatsch. Die wären innerhalb von 2 Tagen alle raus.
Wenn die alle die hier schreiben pluss die 400% die nichts schreiben dort hin fahren und nen dort angeln wäre der teich innerhalb von 5 Tagen kaputt.
Zum Glück hab ich auch ein Altrheingewässer wo ich alleine fischen kann.


----------



## Rob.a.m. (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dmax Altwasser Seen bei Kleve*

Hi Thorsten,
mußte doch einwenig schmunzeln, war mir schon klar das solche Seen heiß begehrt sind. 
Wir haben unseren Drehort bewußt gewählt da eh schon jeder dort fischen geht und jammert das man nichts mehr fängt.
Da mußte ich mal ebend öffentlich (TV) beweisen das man überall, auch wo viel gefischt wird, noch gut fangen kann.

Gruß Rob


----------



## angeldetlev (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dmax Altwasser Seen bei Kleve*

So Leute!
Info bekommt ihr laut Dmax über den  Angelsportverein Kleve.

[SIZE=-1]www.*angelsportverein*-*kleve*.de

[/SIZE] Kontakt:
Angelsportverein Kleve
Danziger Str. 24
47533 KLEVE
info@asv-kleve.de


----------



## Rob.a.m. (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dmax Altwasser Seen bei Kleve*

Der See an dem gefischt wurde, wird nicht von einem Angelverein betrieben, es handelt sich um ein reines *Privatgewässer*. 

Gruß Rob


----------



## angeldetlev (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dmax Altwasser Seen bei Kleve*

Ja dann, hat mir DMAX falsche Informationen zugesendet.


----------



## gerdinator (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dmax Altwasser Seen bei Kleve*

@ Rob,a.m.

Kann man an dem Gewässer denn Gastkarten erwerben!?


----------



## angeldetlev (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dmax Altwasser Seen bei Kleve*

Ja schau mal auf 
[SIZE=-1]www.*angelsportverein*-*kleve*.de[/SIZE]


----------



## Rob.a.m. (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dmax Altwasser Seen bei Kleve*

Gastkarten werden für diesen *Privatsee *defenitiv nicht ausgegeben. Es kann ja sein das dieser Angelverein Seen in der Nähe gepachtet hat aber der See aus der Fish n Fun Folge ist seid den 80er in Privatbesitz. Der nächste Pächter für diesen See steht schon in den Startlöchern und auch er wird den See nur Privat nutzten.

Gruß Rob


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dmax Altwasser Seen bei Kleve*

HAllo!

Rob,a.m. warum bist du dir so sicher das es in einen Privatbesitz ist?
Bist du der Besitzer?
DMAX hat *Angeldetlev *den Angelverein mit Adresse mitgeteilt.:vik:
Oder was macht dich so sicher, das du sagst,dass der Teich in Privatbesitz wäre?
Würde mich mal interessieren!
MFG. Kaulbarsch-Killer:vik::vik:


----------



## Rob.a.m. (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dmax Altwasser Seen bei Kleve*

Ich kenne den Besitzer und auf die Auskünfte von Dmax würde ich mich nicht verlassen, spreche da aus eigener Erfahrung (Ich hatte bei der Folge: Barbenangeln am Rhein mitgewirkt...). Einige der Mitwirkenden aus der Folge mit dem See bei Kleve sind zudem noch gute Bekannte von mir, die auch Probleme mit dem Sender hatten, Dmax besitzt nur die Senderechte, die Organisation, Ausführung und Bearbeitung von Fish n Fun unterliegt einer anderen Medienfirma die damit beauftragt wurde.
Check mal die Dmax Homepage, dort wird dir auffallen das der Sender nicht einmal die Vermarktungsrechte der Sendung besitzt, (zitat:  Kann ich über DMAX von Serien beziehen?  Leider ist es DMAX nicht erlaubt, Kopien von Serien zu vertreiben oder zu verschenken, da der Sender lediglich die Ausstrahlungsrechte erworben hat. Wir bitten um ihr Verständnis) ich glaub kaum das die dann auch in der Lage sind detalierte Auskünfte zu geben.

Aber wer es nicht wahr haben will, der kann ja einfach mal bei diesem Angelverein nachfragen, da wünsch ich viel Glück|supergri.

Gruß Rob


----------



## Torsten Rühl (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dmax Altwasser Seen bei Kleve*

Ich weiß gar nicht warum es nicht aktzeptiert wird das dort keine Karten ausgegeben werden.
Nicht jeder will fremde angler an seinen See. Ich kenn auch einige der Leute die diesen See beangeln und kann Rob´s Aussagen nur bestätigen.
Aber so ist das eben wenn viel Fisch gefangen wird sind alle ganz wild drauf.

Aber für alle die mal vernünftig Fisch fangen wollen kann ich nur sagen, kommt zum Niederrhein. Es gibt zahlreiche Seen die ohne Angelvereinzugehörigkeit zu befischen sind mit ganz ordentlichen Fischbesatz.


----------



## duck_68 (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dmax Altwasser Seen bei Kleve*



Torsten Rühl schrieb:


> *Ich weiß gar nicht warum es nicht aktzeptiert wird das dort keine Karten ausgegeben werden.
> Nicht jeder will fremde angler an seinen See. Ich kenn auch einige der Leute die diesen See beangeln und kann Rob´s Aussagen nur bestätigen.
> Aber so ist das eben wenn viel Fisch gefangen wird sind alle ganz wild drauf.*
> Aber für alle die mal vernünftig Fisch fangen wollen kann ich nur sagen, kommt zum Niederrhein. Es gibt zahlreiche Seen die ohne Angelvereinzugehörigkeit zu befischen sind mit ganz ordentlichen Fischbesatz.




Zum Glück - muss man sagen,  dass es noch solche Privatgewässer gibt! Sonst hätte das Heer der Plastiktütenfischer diesen See auch schon "platt gemacht"


----------



## rivekiepe (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dmax Altwasser Seen bei Kleve*

Einfach mal anrufen und fragen wo das war ,das müßte seine nummer sein :
*Kapitän AUWA Thiemann
*Kameruner Weg 22
24802 Emkendorf
Email: A. W. Thiemann 
Tel.: 04330 / 858
Fax: 04330/ 99 42 41


----------



## Maurice (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Dmax Altwasser Seen bei Kleve*

hi
hab die wiederholung heute morgen gesehen und es sieht sehr gut dort aus 
da möchte ich auch hin


----------



## netzeflicker (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Dmax Altwasser Seen bei Kleve*

#hHallo ihr lieben wenn es sich um die von´mir vermuteten Altrheinarme handelt dann sieht es schlecht für uns aus. Die Altrheiarme gehören einem Angelverein der sehr sehr wenig Gastkarten angibt, ich habe einmal von 20 Stück Pro Jahr gehört und das sind auch noch alles Jahresscheine die nicht übertragbar sind. Desweiteren ist der größte teil auch noch Naturschutzgebiet dessen betreten Strengstens Verboten ist.
mfg. der netzeflicker


----------



## basement (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Dmax Altwasser Seen bei Kleve*

Man Kann An Diesem See Aus Der Sendung ""NICHT"" Angeln!!! Das Wurde Doch Jetzt Oft Genug  Aus Erster Hand Bestätigt!!! Könnt Ihr Nicht Lesen Oder Wollt Ihr Nicht Lesen Was Hier Geschrieben Wird!!!!!!!!


----------



## J-Mo (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Dmax Altwasser Seen bei Kleve*

moin!!! 
....also ich hatte dem "angelsportverein kleve" schonmal eine email geschickt bevor ich die sendung auf dmax gesehn hab. wollte eigentlich nur wissen wo man für welches gewässer einen schein bekommt und eventuell einen gewässertipp!!!!

die antwort war: "wir haben ein problem mit anglern die hier her kommen, fische fangen, und sie wieder zurücksetzten. das lieben wir nicht!"

#q

also eigentlich mache ich das immer so wenn ich in fremdes gebiet fahre - ratschläge von angelvereinen und angelshops holen. bisher lief das immer super aber so eine blöde antwort habe ich noch nie bekommen! ...naja seltsamer verein find ich!


----------



## MIO (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Dmax Altwasser Seen bei Kleve*

Guten Tag erstmal an alle...

Es freut mich sehr das Ihr alle so viel interesse an "unserem" Gewässer zeigt, allerdings muss ich euch doch sehr enttäuschen!!!

Dieser See wird privat verpachtet und ist seid beginn des Jahres erneut 12 Jahre lang an uns verpachtet!!!

Da es sich wie auch schon einige vor mir erwähnt haben um ein privat genutztes Gewässer handelt, ist es nicht möglich Gastkarten zu erwerben!!!!

Einige sollten sich vll mal gedanken machen warum das so ist!!!
Da wir finanziell unabhängig sind, brauchen wir den finanziellen "Gewinn" nicht, was aber auch unseren Verlust an Ruhe beim Angeln und zusammen sein mit bekannten beim Angeln nicht wiedergeben kann!!!!

Von daher braucht ihr euch keine Gedanken mehr machen wo der Teich genau liegt und wie ihr dort angeln könnt!

mit freundlichem Gruss

und nicht vergessen : 

Schwarzangeln ist verboten!!!


----------



## sebovich (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Dmax Altwasser Seen bei Kleve*

Zusatz zum Beitrag von MIO:

Der Angelsportverein Kleve hat mit diesem Gewässer absolut gar nichts zu tun. Ich denke unsere Angelfreunde aus Kleve haben "diese" Mail einfach nur falsch aufgefasst.

Petri


----------



## Powershot (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Dmax Altwasser Seen bei Kleve*



Rob schrieb:


> Sorry Jungs,
> der See ist noch in privater Hand, Gastkarten werden keine ausgestellt. Waere auch schade wegen dem Fisch-Altbestand.
> 
> Die Abkuerzung AUWA steht tatsaechlich fuer August Walter|supergri.
> ...



Ja ne is klar, deswegen setzt man dann auch den 50pfünder aus diesem Teich in einen anderen um, wegen dem alten Fischbestand oder wie ???

Ich weiss 100% um welchen Teich es sich handelt, ohne dieses jetzt hier kund zutun, aber bei solchen Aussagen von wegen Fischbestand schützen könnt ich :v

LG Powershot


----------



## Waggler1503 (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Dmax Altwasser Seen bei Kleve*

Hallo habe den Beitrag gerade erst gelesen und tendiere ebenfalls ohne den Bericht auf Dmax gesehen zu haben auf den Altrhein bei Griethausen war als Kind oft dort und muß sagen ein interesantes Gewässer für Angler fast aller Richtungen und sehr fängig habe dort meine ersten Angelerfahrungen gemacht und fahre heute noch gelegentlich dorthin.
Infos bekommt Ihr unter folgender HP http://www.asv-griethausen.de
Wäre schön was von euch zu hören wenn Ihr dort wart.

Gruß Markus


----------



## N_S Dakota (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Dmax Altwasser Seen bei Kleve*

Kann ich gut nachvollziehen. 

In Vereinen bestehen meißt Grundsätze zu denen man sich 
Verpflichtet fühlt ohne dies explizit in den Statuten hinterlegt zu haben. 
Diese Grundsätze oder Prinzipien sind Entscheidend und sehr Wichtig, 
gerade in kleineren Gewässern das die Bestandsqualität erhalten bleibt. 

Das kann so aussehen, daß z.B. Aale erst entnommen werden, wenn diese wirklich abgewachsen sind. Es macht einen gehörigen Unterschied  ob man auf Teufel komm raus nur die Räuschertonne voll kriegen will und mit nimmt was so gerade eben Mindestmaß erlangt ODER ob man den Schleicher erst einpackt nach dem er das 
1. Kilo vollmacht. 

Öffnet man jetzt ein Gewässer und stellt Gastkarten aus sind solche Grundsätze 
bzw. Prinzipien garnicht aufrecht zu erhalten, und die Qualität  im Bestand 
und damit am Angeln nimmt zumeißt rapide ab. 

Wer sich wirklich solcher guter Bedinungen erfreuen will, wie 
wir sie mit Auwa auf D-Max gesehen haben sollte sich einem 
Verein anschließen in dem der Vorstand darauf hin arbeitet 
seinem Verein eben solch gute Angelbedingungen zu schaffen.


----------

